# Cutting 2 pounds



## thebikingcello (Feb 3, 2011)

I want to see if I can cut about 2 pounds off a cross bike. Its a 58cm Jamis Nova Pro 2010. Its ~21.5pounds stock. I want to get it to under 20 pounds(kinda for the hell of it). Thanks guys!


----------



## pacificaslim (Sep 10, 2008)

Is this an actual cross bike or a bike you ride on the road? 

Easy to save at least a pound on wheels/tires (more if this is a race bike and you go tubular)
Stock seats are usually heavy
Some stock forks are heavy
Going with 1x10 setup can save a bit

All the other stuff like bars, stem, seatpost, etc. adds up but is more of a hassle


----------



## thebikingcello (Feb 3, 2011)

I will be racing cross next season and will most likely pimp it out with some light Alloy tubular but I am going to buy this bike during the summer, just need to save some money up. 

And this is a legit cross bike

http://www.jamisbikes.com/usa/thebikes/road/nova/11_novapro.html I will get the 2010 or the 2011, depends


----------



## medimond (Apr 26, 2009)

I think it would be better to buy the higher end model, as it will provide more bang for your buck in getting a lighter bike.


----------



## thebikingcello (Feb 3, 2011)

the next level bike is full carbon... Jamis only has 3 models and I have a shop I work at. I could get a Felt F75X which does have BB30 and most the same stuff as the jamis. A race ready cross bike in my eyes is 20 pounds or little lighter.

Hell, I have time to think and even test ride them when I have money


----------



## medimond (Apr 26, 2009)

As I read the description of the Supernova, the frame is made from aluminum. "With its stout-but-lightweight aluminum chassis and hydroformed top tube for shoulder-friendly portage, our cyclocross line is ready to get you over the barriers and launch you toward the finish line." .... and under 18 lbs. 

http://www.jamisbikes.com/usa/thebikes/road/nova/11_supernova.html


----------



## snippy (Dec 27, 2009)

FYI - The seatstays are carbon on both models you guys linked to.


----------



## thebikingcello (Feb 3, 2011)

snippy said:


> FYI - The seatstays are carbon on both models you guys linked to.


I knew both are carbon seat stays from the beginning.


----------



## thebikingcello (Feb 3, 2011)

medimond said:


> I think it would be better to buy the higher end model, as it will provide more bang for your buck in getting a lighter bike.


I don't want/ can't spend the extra 1000 bucks. I can't have my cross bike EXTREMELY better then my main ride, my road bike.

I know it would save money in the long run but I can't lay down all that cash at once. Maybe I could buy a used one from one of the shop's racers. possibly.

thanks for all the input guys, very informational!


----------



## masfish1967 (Mar 3, 2010)

I bet Charlie Sheen can cut 2 pounds for you.......


----------



## thumbprinter (Jun 8, 2009)

i cut two pounds off myself in a few weeks by not eating half a bag of cookies every night before bed....


----------



## FNGRIDER (May 2, 2011)

I have a 2010 Wilier Izoard Ultegra, stock it weighed 18lbs I have it down to 16.5 lbs. I first replaced the Mavics wheels with a set of Vuelta Corsa Superlight 1480 grams, then Ultegra Crank with FSA K-Force Lights carbon 590 grams, then alloy Ritchey bars, stem and spacers with FSA K-Force K-wing, K-Force stem and spacers all carbon. I lost most of the weight with the wheel sets.
It cost me! My freind works at a bike shop and sold me the FSA stuff at cost, the Vuelta wheels were cheap at $350. With discounts, I spent approx $1200 to lose 1.5 lbs! Oh yeah, I just picked up a pair of Sidi shoe, much lighter than my old Shimano, don't ask! Oh dam, I forgot the pedals, Speedplay Zero Ti, under 200 grams and over $300, 

The bike now feels like a completely new bike. more snap, handling it more crisp, smoother and stiffer. The Sidis are ligher, stiffer and better fitting.

I recouped a little by selling the stock crank and wheelsets.

@cello
if you race your Jamis, just go for lighter wheelsets, Vueltas are strong, light, good bearings, and cheap. you should be able to drop off a pound, then just race it. Then save up for a lighter bike if you continue cross racing.

After re-reading the OP post and replies, I just realized this was for cyclecross. My bad, never mind! Given that, the rutted streets around me are probably like cyclecross. My wheels have held up from some hard hits. I've had two pinched flats hitting pot holes at over 40 mph, but wheels are still true!


----------



## glowrocks (Aug 23, 2011)

I took 4 pounds off of my hybrid in anticipation of my first group ride this weekend.

That included my lock (& holder), my rear rack, my lights, my bell, and my kickstand. Of course, I'll put it all back when I get my road bike!


----------



## High-Roller (May 29, 2011)

1, don't get tubulars. Ever. Especially aluminum. Around here, there worthless. (for cross) they are alot of work, and you need more than one wheelset to be able to race.
2. Buy what you want in the first place. Upgrading takes more work and $ than its worth.
3. Get a real cross bike, with bb30.
4. NO RACK MOUNTS!!!
5. HTFU and carry the extra 2 pounds. it makes you faster.
6. KP rides his TCX, which is alu carbon fork and clinchers, at 24 pounds. and he is cat 3. 
if he can manage, you can pull a cat 5 on a bike that is 22. Plus his is full dura ace.\

7- my TCX is better. :thumbsup:


----------



## tron (Jul 18, 2004)

The saddle is something you would change anyway so of you changed the saddle and seatpost you could probably save a good amount there. Then I would look at the wheelset or at least lighter tires and tubes.


----------



## RacethendrinkBeer (Dec 9, 2010)

High-Roller said:


> 1, don't get tubulars. Ever. Especially aluminum. Around here, there worthless. (for cross) they are alot of work, and you need more than one wheelset to be able to race.
> 2. Buy what you want in the first place. Upgrading takes more work and $ than its worth.
> 3. Get a real cross bike, with bb30.
> 4. NO RACK MOUNTS!!!
> ...


Darn! If I only knew the alloy tubulars (only race wheels I own) I podiumed on this Saturday were worthless! I better hurry up and buy another wheelset before someone notices that I don't own at least two!. Do you think they will not let me reg?:mad2:


----------



## suasponte2/75 (Sep 19, 2009)

What's with this Powercordz guy? 2nd post in a row I've read with the same spam..


----------

